# Marilyn Hudson



## kweinert (Nov 7, 2017)

Amy of you ever heard of her? Evidently she carved duck decoys.


----------



## kweinert (Nov 9, 2017)

I'll take that as a "No", then :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 16, 2017)

I heard about her from guy named Ken once on a wood working forum.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 16, 2017)

Cody was saying something about her but I think it was second hand information... I myself could not find anything about her on the internet so I don't put much stock in what @gman2431 said...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 16, 2017)

kweinert said:


> Amy of you ever heard of her? Evidently she carved duck decoys.



Do you have anymore info on her? Where she lived? Age?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (Nov 17, 2017)

Not really, it's why I was asking here. The auction is over and someone else won the decoy so it's kind of a moot point now. 

I do know that there was a gentleman with the last name of Hudson that was a renowned decoy carver back, I think, in the 20s but I really couldn't find much/anything on her.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 18, 2017)

Obeekaybee .....


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 19, 2017)

Hand carved duck decoys are big business where I live. Since I live close to the Chesapeake Bay, they have auctions & craft shows here all the time. Most are in towns so small, they're not on the map.

Some of the older ones from the 1800's are nosebleed expensive too.


----------

